# Does LR4 need graphics card with Ivy Bridge CPU?



## foxycat (May 10, 2012)

I am looking to puy a new PC with the Ivy Bridge i7 CPU.  The monitor will be a 24" 1920x1080.
Research suggests that a separate graphics card will not be required with this CPU unless I wish to play high-end games, which I don't.
I am finding it hard to get a definitive answer on whether LR4 requires (or makes use of) a separate graphics card.
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 10, 2012)

At present, LR (up to 4.x) does not make any special use of graphics card capabilities, beyond normal display. No accelerated calculation of graphics routines, etc. (à la Photoshop)  Not likely that a separate card will affect Lr, presuming that the onboard graphics adapter can keep up with the single 1920x1080 display, (highly likely it can).


----------

